# 1994 Silver King



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think Silver King was one of the sexiest boats ever made. Congrats to your cousin.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, bring her back to life. Incredibly stable skiff too. Love em.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Great boats. My friend owns hull #1. They are a little heavier but you know what? A little heavier boat rides better when it gets snotty.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet macro!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

You have a Silver Flash 16 model. I have a 94 Signature Series 16. Great boats. The quality of the fiberglass work and finish is a lot better than on my 2001 Hell's Bay.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

devrep said:


> You have a Silver Flash 16 model. I have a 94 Signature Series 16. Great boats. The quality of the fiberglass work and finish is a lot better than on my 2001 Hell's Bay.


I've always been into working and building boats and been wanting to see the quality of a well built boat. This project will show me what I need to know about a quality boat. I'm excited to dig into it. Later on in the week i will be fixing all the spider and stress cracks and holes. I got my divinycell and currently doing reasearch on epoxy since I only have experience with poly.


----------



## switchstance (Mar 14, 2007)

does anyone know what the difference was between the flash and the signature? what was the weight difference also?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

switchstance said:


> does anyone know what the difference was between the flash and the signature? what was the weight difference also?


I don't know a whole lot about them, but do know that the flash has a true flat casting deck where the signature has an rise on the front like the hewes bonefisher. Also the flash are side console and the signature are center consolse


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok, did alittle work on it today. Took all the seat bases off that we will not be using and got rid of that trolling motor. It really shows the boat with the deck cleared off. Also here are a few spider cracks and stress cracks that we will be fixing, Got alot of work planned out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm surprised to hear about stress cracks And spider cracks on your boat. Mine has none.

The signature model does not have the hatch in the floor or the lockable rod storage. Also some of the other hatches are different shapes. My signature has a side console and I have seen several others with that also. I believe the flash was a less expensive model.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I was looking at your pics on my phone earlier and thought you had lockable rod storage, looks like it is pieced in walkable gunnels not rod lockers. also the biggest difference I see is in the non skid. Mine is molded in diamond pattern.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

here's a good pic of a signature 16 deck layout (not mine).


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, this gem was "left to pasture" in the sun for 20 years. She'll come back! Is that a seat post on the platform? Lol. I'm no detective but this has all the signs of a southern fresh water ******* as the previous owner.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

To me, the recessed deck was the bomb! Kept my fly line from blowing overboard. I also loved that look and the side console. It wasn't mine but a buddy's. She was a solid ride too!

Dude, if I found one like that ice blue one in the pic with the 90 yami 2 smoke and garage kept, I'd forget about my next skiff project and jump all over that one..


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I am not surprised about the spider cracks. This boat has been sitting outside uncovered since the guy bought it new. And I know for fact that it has not been condition since 08. And yes there was a seat base on the poling platform. More update on the boat will come this weekend.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a link to my refurb thread if you're interested.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-20-year-old-boat.85/


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

devrep said:


> Here's a link to my refurb thread if you're interested.
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-20-year-old-boat.85/


Thanks devrep, that was very intresting to see how that boat turned out. It just motivates me even more on this project


----------

